# Raspberry sauce



## mrwhite712 (Feb 10, 2005)

Im going to make a chocolate torte with raspberry sauce for my girlfriend this saturday.  I am going to visit her tomorrow(friday) but wanted to get as much done as I can before I drive down to see her.  Will the sauce be ok for saturday night if I make it tonight or tomorrow morning.  I appreciate all responses.

Trevor


----------



## Alix (Feb 10, 2005)

Can you post the recipe you are using? It will help us know better whether your sauce will keep or not.


----------



## mrwhite712 (Feb 10, 2005)

Ingredients:
2 1/2 cups fresh raspberries or thawed frozen unsweetened raspberries
1/2 cup superfine sugar
1/4 cup framboise or other raspberry-flavored liqueur (optional)


To make the raspberry sauce, place the raspberries, sugar and framboise, if using, in a blender or in a food processor fitted with the metal blade. Puree until smooth. If you prefer a seedless sauce, pass the puree through a sieve.

Trevor


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 10, 2005)

Hmmm last time i made a suace made out of blackberries. I took about 1 package of blackberries i think it was about 2 cups. Put it in like a 1 quart of water in a sauce pan and boiled the water. Add a little more water. Add in the blackberry and use a spoon to crush and stir the berries. Add in like 1/4 cup of sugar and continue stiring for like 10 minutes. Add liek 1/4 more cups of sugar and stir for 5 minutes. I add in some lemon juice. like 3 tablespoons and stirred around. Now if its thick and sweetish raspberry like then you've made it right. O yea i would also add some framboise in there.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2005)

mrwhite - your recipe will be fine - but you will definitely want to pass the puree through a sieve - those seeds are nasty little creatures and she'll go to give you a great big thank you kiss with a big ol' raspberry seed sticking in her teeth - then you will either look like you're about to faint or you will crack up laughing - at which time she will either - laugh along with you or knock you out cold  :roll:  strain those seeds!!! 

If you can make sure it stays cold during your drive - but not frozen.  While you are heating up the sauce during the cooking process if any foam collects at the top carefully remove it - this will help your finished product be nice and clear.


----------



## Alix (Feb 10, 2005)

Whoo...kitchenelf, LMAO! 

Sounds like you will be fine mrwhite. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2005)

LOL Alix - Somehow I needed to get across - STRAIN THAT PUREE!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL Alix - Somehow I needed to get across - STRAIN THAT PUREE!!!!!



I learned that the hard way, elf!  The first Valentine's Day that my hubby and I were dating I wanted to do something special for him so I make him a raspberry white chocolate cheesecake since he's a huge cheesecake fan.  It was delicious!  It wasn't until a year later that I found out that on the first bite, he bit down funny on a raspberry seed (the recipe called for whole raspberries), cracked a tooth and ended up needing a root canal!


----------

